# Issues with rabbit meat from Hare Today Gone Tomorrow



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

*Issues with rabbit meat*

Hello,

I have been lurking here for the past few months and decided to introduce muyself and also see if you can help me.

Here is some background on my puppy Chelsea : we adopted her in December 2012 and she is approx. 9 months old. She has been on the raw diet since February and has been doing great on it. She gets chicken, duck, turkey and beef, occasionally bison meat. 
She has been tested for allergies and came up allergic to pork, barley, sweet potatoes, potatoes and corn. The bloodwork also showed that she is low on tummy enzymes (was loaded with worms when we got her) and she is getting daily probiotic and enzymes prescribed by our holistic vet. 
Here is the problem that we faced this past weekend:
I really wanted to provide her with more meat variety so I ordered some rabbit from Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow. Last week on Thursday evening I gave her a piece of rabbit. She was not very excited about it, however she ate it. On Friday and Saturday she had diarrhea, however was still eating (I only offered chicken on those days). On Sunday her stool was back to normal, however she is just very wary about meal times. She is not eating with as much excitement and is sniffing the meat a lot, I guess to make sure it's ok to eat it. Today she ate her beef and left the chicken thigh in her bowl. I am not sure if it was a weird coincidence or the rabbit was not good and now she is suspecious about the food I give her. The blood test showed that she is not allergic to rabbit meat so I don't think it was an allergic reaction. 

I was wondering if any of you had any issues with Hare Today. From what I understand they have good product and that's why I ordered from them. Any thoughts or suggestions? Should I give her more time to recover from the stomach bug? Am I too paranoid?

I REALLY REALLY don't want to go back to kibble, which is why I am so worried that she will stop eating raw meat all together. 

Thank you for your help and it's great to join this board!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hare Today is a very reputable co. Rabbit is very rich but lean and it would probably cause diarrhea. Also does your Holistic vet have her on a strict diet and can only eat proteins she deems she isn't sensitive to? I ask because I was told by my Holistic vet when your working through allergy issues you shouldn't change up the protein source daily, feed the same protein for about a week then change to something different the dog is not sensitive to


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

The vet recommended to not give her the foods she is allergic to, especially because she has some tummy issues to begin with. However, he was not strict with her diet at all and supported that variety is good. She has been eating chicken, turkey, duck and beef with no problem at all. I fed her with chicken for 2 weeks and then added turkey, then beef and then got my hands on some duck necks from Oma's pride. I just don't understand why she would turn her nose on chicken thigh this morning since it's not what made her stomach upset.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

I don't know anything about Hare Today but I just gotta say that your dog (assuming its the one in the avatar) is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Yes that's my baby  Thank you! she is a pretty baby and I always get compliments on her. Makes mommy proud


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sometimes new foods can cause stomache upset. Sometimes a dog is just having a tummyache. I would not blame the source of the rabbit at this point. I would feed my dog its regular food for a while and try again another time.
Now, if there is an issue every time you feed rabbit, I would look into why. But for now, just slow down with giving different proteins (I know its exciting though, giving them new stuff!). Its not a race though. Good luck and welcome finally (lurker!) Lol.


----------



## marinak1982 (May 14, 2013)

Haha thank you  
I don't want to blame Hare today at all! Perhaps, I should change the name of the thread. I will give her time to recover and see what happens. I know I am just overthinking the whole thing like many of us do. People take a while to recovery from stomach bugs too so I shouldn't expect an overnight miracle. 
Thank you for your support!


----------

